# Pretty Maltese night light



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

I thought you might like to see this pretty little night light I got for Christmas... I like the detail in each dog and they remind me of particular photos we've seen of each others pups.:wub:


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Oh that is beautiful!!! I love it!


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

It is gorgeous. Such a special gift.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

The nightlight is gorgeous!!!!!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

How beautiful, Brenda. And yes they do remind me of so many of our Maltese here. :wub::wub: Did you find it or get it as a gift from someone?


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Beautiful, your so right Brenda it does remind me of some of the fluffs here.
Was it a gift


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

So beautiful, Brenda! Love it.


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

If you do find out where they are from, please share! I would love to get some for myself and friends.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

That is really pretty!


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

That is beautiful!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

That is Beautiful!!! We are all envious!! .....errrrr.....happy for you!! :chili:


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Beautiful!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

yes it was a gift from my sister...just from a local drugstore/gift section, you never know what you'll find. Guess I'll have to track it down for y'all.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Maglily said:


> yes it was a gift from my sister...just from a local drugstore/gift section, you never know what you'll find. Guess I'll have to track it down for y'all.


 
brand name is : "DreamerZzz" - porcelain dome night light. It's probably $10-15 I've seen some similar ones listed as $60 which seems crazy.

I've done some searches but haven't found the exact one, just other designs -butterflies, flowers. If I find it I'll let you know.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Love it :wub: it is so pretty.


----------



## educ8m (May 19, 2010)

Lucky you. It's gorgeous!


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

Love it!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Brenda - is it a bulb or a small candle inside?


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

There are 3 very small bulbs Sue. The dome part is just laid on the flat base. It uses 3 AAA batteries. And it didn't get hot even after a few hours.


----------



## Pooh's mommy (Aug 31, 2014)

Great gift from your Sister. Love it!


----------



## Betty Johnson (Feb 24, 2013)

Love it!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

It is lovely Brenda! Kudos to your sis! Great gift.


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

So beautiful and unique! Love it, Brenda!


----------



## MalteseObsessed (Mar 7, 2010)

What a treasure!!!! So pretty!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

thank you!


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

That is beautiful Brenda. I wouldn't mind having that myself. Thanks for sharing.


----------

